# Calling all runners!



## lucy123 (Nov 15, 2014)

I am really starting to get into this running lark after foolishly declaring as a none runner that I would run a half marathon next September. I got my PB today for a 5k run and feel good. More than anything I think I have finally  started to get my head around test,  test and test again with my sporting activities as well as food. Found out I cant do porridge as it sends me far too high and then I drop very quickly down to hypo land - but scrambled egg and beans is perfect as long as topped with a banana both before run and as soon as finished - so getting there.

I just wanted to ask what you use to record your runs. I do have a garmin watch but it seems to take so long to find signal. Today I used mapmyrun (free version) and it was adequate in that it drew a map and gave the distance in kms, but the splits were shown in miles and I wanted kms and even though I changed to kms in settings the splits are still in miles - even though the rest is in kms - basically I wanted to see how fast I was for each km but cant do this.  So are there any better (free or cheap) apps?  I have an iphone 4 and not terribly techy!   Hope its okay to post this here


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi lucy123.

Sorry, can't help on the tech front, as I never record my runs, except when I can use routegadget for orienteering races. 

Congratulations on your 5km PB. I also got a PB today at parkrun


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well done Copepod - its a  great feeling isn't it.  I did this route as a park run a few weeks back and enjoyed it - but did the route today on my own and will do another group one in a few weeks.

Does anyone know the difference between pace and speed?


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Final question on this I promise!

I am trying to work out a mathematical equation in which I can feed in a time e.g I want to run 5km on a treadmill and it will give me the constant speed I need to set the treadmill at to do it in x minutes.

e.g If I get on a treadmill and want to run 5k in 35 mins what speed do I need to run at - and to have the formula where I can put different times in?

This probably makes no sense at all by the way


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2014)

This online calculator gives pace if you enter distance (miles or km) and total speed to give minutes for each unit eg 5km in 35 mins means running each km in 7 mins. http://www.runnersworld.com/tools/pace-calculator

Pace is time taken for unit of distance eg 7 min per km in example above. Speed is distance over time eg 8.57km/h for above example.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 15, 2014)

That is really good Copepod for calculating pace.
However I think my treadmill you can only select speed so what I need to know is what speed do I need to enter to run 5k in 35 mins e/g - or should you be able to enter pace on a treadmill too and I just haven't found it yet - sorry I am getting so complicated! Its the analytical side of me coming out


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 15, 2014)

Good Lucy. Keep at it !


----------



## MisterMints (Jan 29, 2015)

lucy123 said:


> That is really good Copepod for calculating pace.
> However I think my treadmill you can only select speed so what I need to know is what speed do I need to enter to run 5k in 35 mins e/g - or should you be able to enter pace on a treadmill too and I just haven't found it yet - sorry I am getting so complicated! Its the analytical side of me coming out



Hi Lucy,

If it isn't too late I use this site for my calculations

www.bane.info

You'll have to do some tinkering because it won't do a calculation exactly as you want, but if you know it takes 30 minutes to cover 5km for example you just need to divide the 30 min by 5 to get your time per km and the top box section on the site will give you a kph or mph figure to set your treadmill to.

And well done with the running! Keep it up! It's an incredibly rewarding thing to do


----------



## Copepod (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, MisterMints. Are you a runner, too? What type / distance?


----------



## MisterMints (Jan 29, 2015)

I am. Been doing it for just over a year now and pretty much cover everything from 5km to half marathon, although I have also got a place in the London Marathon this year.

I've seen huge improvements in my glucose control and insulin sensitivity since taking this up, and as I'm still relatively new to it I'm getting faster and fitter all the time


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you MisterMints and welcome!  That link is very useful.


----------

